# CEO of Moderna explaining why COVID-19 contains a gene sequence that was patented three years before the pandemic.



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

"Accident is Possible. Human makes mistakes" is the new "I was just following my orders" it seems.




What do you who believe in the MSM narrative think about this as it proves what so called loony tunes, tin foil, conspiracy theorists have been saying since this all began. And it out of their own mouths.


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

Funny how so few of you wish to speak on this after viewing the thread. Last year it was easy to dismiss as conspiracy babble from those of us who engage in free thought and question the narrative and now what we said then is given proof in their own words and so many other things and that generates a strange place for you to be in, doesn't it?

Its OK. Questioning your own investments is never easy but always profitable as what you think of as the "truth" may not actually be on closer inspection:


----------



## Beware (Mar 6, 2022)

“Free thought” 

Man I literally cannot imagine being so insecure that I go on long winded conspiracy rants on a fucking video game forum of all things while calling myself a “free thinker.” Get a fucking hobby my dude


----------



## Lacius (Mar 7, 2022)

> Video unavailable
> This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated.


Lol.


----------



## Tarmfot (Mar 7, 2022)

Another source link?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2022)

Any legitimate sources?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2022)

Everybody who got the vaccine was supposed to drop dead over a year ago, according to conspiracy theorists.  Then it got pushed back a few months, and we passed by that date uneventfully too.  How long do you expect people to keep humoring your ignorance?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Everybody who got the vaccine was supposed to drop dead over a year ago, according to conspiracy theorists.  Then it got pushed back a few months, and we passed by that date uneventfully too.  How long do you expect people to keep humoring your ignorance?


Trump was also supposed to take back the presidency, a fuck ton of people were supposed to be in jail or killed by the military, Covid was supposed to stop after the election, we were supposed to get evidence for mass voter fraud, and that’s just some of the conspiracies that have yet to come true.


----------

